# What's the difference between Dom. and Aux. Se?



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I realized I tend to assume that dominant and auxiliary manifestations of most functions are more or less the same, except Fe. I understand that dominant Fe is different from auxiliary Fe -- that is, dominant Fe tends to be a faucet of Fe that never shuts off, whereas auxiliary Fe is going to have a sharp awareness of Fe and how to use it, but is going to be a little reticent about using it in many cases. They have a different feel. 
So what's the difference between Dom and Aux in other functions? I'm mostly interested in Se, since I think of ESxPs and ISxPs as using Se in more or less the same way and I want to know if there is actually any difference. But feel free to contribute about any function. 

It would also be interesting to hear about the difference between Dom Ni and Aux Ni since I really don't know anything about Aux Ni.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

I agree with you about Fe... though instead of a faucet I compared it to a generator that is constantly on, you can't shut it down or the entire thing will collapse, but you _can _adjust the strenght of it and also its sphere of infuence.

And I think Fe creative is a bit more "calculated" in some ways, it interferes when it has to or whenever it can, but it's not the main focus of the person at all. I'm not sure if you are aware of doing this, if you _choose_ to use Fe or not... I'd say I'm aware when I'm having Ni moments related to events but I speculate Ni-dominants wouldn't necessarily pick them apart from rest of the experience in the way I do because intuition is so ingrained in the way the person perceives things.

I think with Se (and also Ne) in dominant position focus mostly on devouring that kind of experience/potential based information from the world... not just mindlessly consuming it but also using it to further improve their experience or perception of the world. And in auxiliary position these would be controlled by the main function. 

I presume same way Ti/Ne would check the logic behind whatever possibility they wish to include in their system whilst Ne/Ti is less rigid with the logic and can sometimes ignore it for the sake of exploration, Ti/Se would check the consistency of actions first before applying their understanding to reality whereas Se/Ti would be acting in reality and then creatively using their understanding, adapting it to the environment. 

Fi/Se would have their actions driven mainly by their personal attitudes and higher values (for example; "seeking freedom" from whatever they are participating in), whereas Se/Fi would primarily explore what the world has to offer while being more flexible with the personal attitudes.

Of course, these kinds of distinctions are mostly theoretical and even arbitrary (I've often seen ISTP been portrayed a bit like an ESTP who just thinks before they act... which is quite a "meh" conception of both these types...) and a person _could_ alternate between these two approaches when both functions are strong (though Ti-doms say they can NEVER be illogical). I guess the only time you could obviously and without a doubt tell between Se dominant and Se aux is if the Se dominant is totally driven by their dominant and if the Se aux ignores their aux for the sake of their dominant.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Easiest way to picture any function in the auxiliary position, is to envision it as a supporting role to the dominant function.

For instance, the INTJ - Ni-Te.
Ni long-sighted visions and connections, as you're familiar with - and Te to support it and make it happen.
Understand that Te is only in support of Ni - the INTJ will alter their arguments and change the basis of it, still using Te, but it'll be way less logical, because it's in support of their unwavering Ni visions of the future and how they think things should be.

On the other hand, ENTJ has Te-Ni, so now Ni is in support of their Te. They will use Te to move forwards in life, and alter their Ni goals and visions etc, accordingly. They aren't as bound by what their Ni wants.
This is why they earn more money. They shift the goal posts and can continuously achieve what they want.



Try it with INFJ too - Ni-Fe so Fe is in support of Ni, ergo, Ni users will *not* adhere to social norms and give in to the desires of others, or cave in to their values and principles when it doesn't line up with their Ni.
This is why INFJs can come across as stubborn know-it-all pricks.

ENFJ - Ni in support of Fe. So they can alter their Ni visions etc to be more accommodating to social norms etc etc, you get the gist.


With Se-Ti it's the same thing, Ti supports Se in an ESTP, so the ESTP is more naturally adept at Se style things and wants to dive in and act on those impulses, and since Ti is their auxiliary function, they basically work via trial and error when it comes to fixing things or solving problems etc, they prefer to jump in, see what happens, then use Ti to suss it out afterwards.

Ti-Se in an ISTP will be far less reckless and would prefer to assess the situation before jumping in - they don't jump in blindly.
They are Ti doms. Same function as an INTP. In reality an ISTP and an ESTP will look nothing alike if you look at the actions they take.
One will be obviously introverted, not the heart of the group, not just taking action without having a think about it, and the other will be the leader, taking charge, actively seeking ways to make things happen.

Not to mention the differences between having a Ji dom and a Pe dom - massive.
One wakes up every morning judging everything according to how it fits into their world view, the other one wakes up every morning ready for whatever the world throws at it.



To compare our Ni-Fe to say, an ENFJ, ESTP and ISTP.. think of it like this, bit of a TL;DR, and a ridiculously broad and bad one at that:

INFJ - will prefer to help someone in need if they decide to, will prefer to adhere to group values etc if it is in line with their Ni. Not impulsive.
ENFJ - will prefer to help someone in need because they feel an urge to, will prefer to adhere to group values to keep the peace.

ISTP - prefers to think before acting, not impulsive.
ESTP - prefers to act before thinking, impulsive.

I use the word "prefer" a lot, because we all use all functions, none of us are clean-cut stereotypes of any particular type or it's function stack, and I'm sure you can easily think back to multiple scenarios where you yourself have simply acted on impulse with regards to Fe, and have given in to others to keep the peace etc, and sacrificed or compromised your Ni.

At the same time, I'm sure that even as an INFJ, you can easily picture times where you've been required to do things we typically associate with Se, perhaps solve problems 'for real', not just ones in your head, and I'm sure you can picture times you've just jumped in and seen what happens, and other times you've been more calculating to make sure it's done right the first time.



This whole post is way more broad and general than I intended it to be, but I don't want to give examples or anything that aren't easy to relate to because then it becomes more difficult to understand for some people.

Essentially, the auxiliary function supports the dominant function, and the difference between say, how an ISTP and an ESTP _prefer _to act is astounding because of this. I mean this would be two people who would appear to be complete opposites if observed from a distance, if they were complete carbon-copy stereotypes of their function stacks.
Of course, we all _can _and _do _act like any type, probably on a daily basis.
Being an INFJ means you yourself probably shift through the whole 16 stereotypes each day - multiple times, if you're around other people.


----------



## navi__x3 (May 20, 2017)

Turi said:


> Easiest way to picture any function in the auxiliary position, is to envision it as a supporting role to the dominant function.
> 
> For instance, the INTJ - Ni-Te.
> Ni long-sighted visions and connections, as you're familiar with - and Te to support it and make it happen.
> ...


This makes so much sense! So in general Perceiver first types will want to act before thinking, because their primary function wants to learn, and they make judgements after.
So in my case I want to learn/experience first (Ne) and filter it through my value system second.(Fi) that describes my religious self searching journey for the past few years. Just trying everything to see what makes he most sense to me. I've gone to so many different churches and listened to so many different sides.

Btw it makes sense about INFJs, my INFJ friend thought they were ENTP when they were around my fiance. Which bothered me a little at the time but now makes sense lol.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

navi__x3 said:


> This makes so much sense! So in general Perceiver first types will want to act before thinking, because their primary function wants to learn, and they make judgements after.
> So in my case I want to learn/experience first (Ne) and filter it through my value system second.(Fi) that describes my religious self searching journey for the past few years. Just trying everything to see what makes he most sense to me. I've gone to so many different churches and listened to so many different sides.
> 
> Btw it makes sense about INFJs, my INFJ friend thought they were ENTP when they were around my fiance. Which bothered me a little at the time but now makes sense lol.


I see Pi and Ji doms (so, introverts) preferring to think/reflect first, and Pe and Je doms (extroverts) preferring to act first.


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

Turi said:


> I see Pi and Ji doms (so, introverts) preferring to think/reflect first, and Pe and Je doms (extroverts) preferring to act first.


I think it depends, Introverted J types definitely prefer to think before acting (cautious) but Introverted P types are often a mix of quiet reflection and spontaneous action. As a INTP I take action with Ne which is very guesstimation, even if I think about doing something my response is not preset/planned before experiencing a situation, it results in a lot of very impulsive, random decisions sometimes.

Extroverted J types like to have some kind of predetermined goal in mind before taking action so sometimes ExxPs can be even more decisive and quick acting.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Like all introverts, ISxPs need down time to process first before they engage with their extroverted function. With ESxPs (as all extroverts) it's usually act first, think after. 

But Se is Se and it should be pretty obvious in ISxPs. Just because it takes them a little more time to get there, doesn't mean it'll be less intense when they get into Se mode.

I've seen some ISxP behaviors that would make the most hardcore ESxP types say: ''HOLY SHIT! THE HELL ARE YOU DOING???''


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Se aux only situationally use extraverted sensing so they will not engage with their environment on the same level as Se doms do.
for example: an ESTP will be more athletic, more "in the moment", more talkative, etc.. an ISTP will think first, engage second.
But the big difference will be probably third and inf functions, as they give a different edge to the person. An ISTP will be more "seeking my purpose" guy, an ESTP will neglect this.


----------



## TornadicX (Jan 7, 2015)

The aux function is almost always bowing at the feet of the dominant function. If the aux function ever starts competing with the dom, then a issue occurs.

Fe in the aux position has to either support the subjective Ni vision or perception OR the Si comfort zone. (Due to being attached to the impression of outer persons, places, or things.) Dominating Fe users are concerned with serving people, looking outward to affect society or others in one way or the other... Si+Fe will be more attuned to people in their vicinity and helping them in practical ways. (Making sure they're comfortable and well taken care of.) Ni+Fe will be more geared towards helping others maybe psychologically, (because they naturally detect patterns of human behavior or feel as though they have a greater purpose, (hence a vision) in life to help in the changing of society, a group, or whatever individual they are dealing with and catering to.)

The difference between aux Ni and dom Ni is that Dom Ni, bends to subjective perception and vision. It is more in tune with its own subjectivity due to underlying meaning, purpose, and patterns. It then seeks to express these through an objective function which will be Fe/Se OR Te/Se. The INFJ will be more attuned to picking people apart and getting to the root of others, whether individuals or society.. INFJs will provide insight into patterns of behavior and will try to predict where things are headed as far as individuals or society is going. INTJs are more geared towards ideals that support their inner perception and visions. So, they will be the ones to speak of universal law, idea or theory according to the inner perception. These ideas and laws apply to all to the INTJ due to Te.

Aux Ni is supporting dominaint Te or Fe. So dominant Fe is geared towards the objective first, which means they are concerned with impacting and structuring people. AFTER speaking with others, or enganging with them, Ni will kick in and their patterns of behavior and vision come about what to do with the group/individuals and etc. Dominant Te is focused on universal law, ideas and structure first. So what makes sense to them, orientated towards the objective will take priority. Then Ni will kick in to give them a vision about which direction to take with their ideas, laws, and etc.. It may also give them an idea about what new laws to bring into play because they begin to detect patterns and try to predict where these laws are going..



So, in the dominant position, Se is bowing to none, chasing pleasures, new experiences that provide the correct adrenaline and minding concrete reality.. . When Se is in the auxiliary position, the function is either bowing to Ti or Fi. Introverted Feelers are quiet and feel intensively. Fi and Ti also form beliefs. (Either through feeling strongly or it making sense.) They don't really like being impacted significantly by strong expressions of emotions, nor do they bend to objective standards. So they will appear indifferent or cold in extravagent situations. They express their emotions in indirect manners such as art or whatever they can through an objective function. (Se or Te) Whatever engages their senses and minds practical reality, will reflect their feelings. This is how aux Se supports dominant Fi. Se is a complicated function because it is the most attached to reality. Everyone has emotions and almost everyone, (meaning the main society) loves art such as music, painting, dancing, and etc.) So, even non Se users express themselves through art.. but ISFPs will be more quiet and less bending to objective feeling structures and direct emotional expression than users who use Fe.


Introverted Thinkers form beliefs, theories, and are anylazing. So, Se will have to support their ideas, theories or how they've analyzed whatever they did. This is what makes ISTPs more likely to be mechanics but not limited to that. Se has to bow to Ti in some form and sense Se is dealing with experience, pleasure seeking, and just minding the material world, ISTPs may do practical things that need their analysis of whatever..


----------

